# Phoenix Gold Rsd and UsAmps Xterminator



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just got my install done today at TcAudio in Benton Arkansas. Here's a breakdown...

Vehicle: 2007 Dodge Ram std cab
oem integration: Phoenix Gold SLD 44 line driver/loc
amp: UsAmps Xt1600.4
components: Phoenix Gold Rsd 6.5 component set mounted coaxially  
sub: Phoenix Gold Rsd 12 in 1.75ft sealed box behind driver seat

Amp: plenty of power for this setup, comps are crossed around 80hz, hard to tell with the knob on the crossover only showing 40hz at the bottom and 1khz at the top. sub is crossed at the same point with the ssf at 15hz(non defeatable). i'm getting a little noise but i think its the location of the loc, going to move it later in the week and see if its goes away. 

Components: Very detailed, good midbass i wouldn't say great but i have more Raammat to go in the doors tomorrow. They used the factory grill and cut it out to mount the tweeter directly over the mid. They are in the factory locations about halfway up the door. Stage height is good, depth is lacking. Very good for what i spent but there's improvement to be had. Hopefully more deadening and some break in time will help. 

Sub: Very good again, i would agree with the review comparing it to the W6v2, but this at this time i can't put it in the same league as the IDMax. I haven't had a lot of listening time but i will say that i'm impressed with the output on most music, i might try some polyfill to try and get a little more low end. Nice transients, seems to have a little peak around 60hz that i hope the polyfill will help with. 

Overall: For what i spent i can't complain a bit, i've had some of the most highly regarded gear in the past and these hold their ground. Once i get some more time, more deadening, and more tuning i will post a follow up.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

allow for break in....you'll be a lot happier after that.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> allow for break in....you'll be a lot happier after that.


great advice from the PG rep as always  
i should be a jbl gti rep....


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So seeing that TC does some nice high end installs, What did they charge you for the install and lets see some pics.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

That XT is a solid amp, aint it?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

The Rsd sub definitely gets a bit sweeter with time.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

verry affordable setup! 

I was looking at both those PG components....and that amp for my girlfriends car.

So it seems its worth the money eh?

How do you like the amp?

I was looking @ that one vs the ax-5600


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm very pleased with it, i've had an xterminator before so i knew they were solid. i got mine off ebay for $175 shipped so no complaints.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> i'm very pleased with it, i've had an xterminator before so i knew they were solid. i got mine off ebay for $175 shipped so no complaints.


good stuff ! I decided to go with the ax-5600 for my Impreza....

when I do my Outback this fall I will try out those exterminator's and see how they compare


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So anyone else wanna see pics?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

going to pull the door panels off tomorrow and add some more raammat, will try to get some pics then.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

promises,promises


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

bout to head out there now, got the camera batteries charging.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Lets see em Joe.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets see some pics.


----------

